# Star Wars: Episode VIII - Neue Bilder vom Set zeigen Jedi-Tempel



## Icetii (4. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode VIII - Neue Bilder vom Set zeigen Jedi-Tempel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode VIII - Neue Bilder vom Set zeigen Jedi-Tempel


----------



## Rachlust (4. Mai 2016)

Evtl möchten diverse Fans nicht vor Filmstart gespoilert werden und meiden solche News aber werden nun schon im Titel gespoilert was im Film alles vorkommt...

Der nächste Titel lautet dann BIDLER VOM SET! LUKE SKYWALKER DURCHBOHRT VON TIE FIGHTER!!!!!!!

Am besten noch blinkend und Font Größe 64


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Mai 2016)

wenn man Episode VII gesehen hat, weiß man eh, dass der erste Jedi-Tempel in irgendeiner Form in Episode VIII oder spätestens IX vorkommt, denn das kam im Film vor (Han zu Rey und Finn als er die Karte sah, zu den Gerüchten um Lukes Aufenthaltsort)


----------



## Alisis1990 (7. Mai 2016)

Also mann muss ja nicht gleich voll austasten aber eine etwas dezenter gewählte Überschrift hätte mir auch besser gefallen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2016)

Ne ne ne, Sorry, ich bin auch Empfindlich gegen Spoiler, man sollte sich aber nicht Lächerlich machen!
Es wird von einem Jedi Tempel gesprochen und davon gibt es nunmal ne ganze Menge in der Galaxis und das Luke nach EP6 vielleicht auch mal was eigenes baut
Und ja, hat man den Film gesehen weiß man wie der Aussieht


----------

